# Teal marble dragon HMPK x Blue PK/HMPK...second try



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I'm starting a new spawn log for my AB pair because I completely changed my plans, so here are the new ones.

Tank:
-4 or 5 gallons, filled halfway
-Stuffed with live plants
-DIY sponge filter will be bubbling very gently
-heater and light of course are there as well

Pair:
-same as my other thread :roll:

Conditioning:
-Feeding frozen bloodworms and pellets if they'll eat them (only the male has so far)
-Both go into the tank tomorrow
-Female is in a mesh box and the male is loose
I'm using MrVamp's way of conditioning 

Etc. :
-Nest "anchor" is a lid
-The light and tank are covered in plastic wrap to keep moisture and some heat in

Hopefully the second time around they can do this ;-)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I don't use plastic wrap on my tubs. The lids fit tightly enough but if you don't have a lid then that works. Even a small light shows through the white lid.

Anyway I hope my pairs brother and my frys uncle gets to work this time XD

Also, how'd you make that box?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wwo nice! Also can you take pics of the pair in or out of the tank? i would love to see how everything is going!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sweet! =] I hope things work out this time! =]


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Mr.vamp-my lid is blue, and it's more convenient for me with plastic wrap. 
Yeah lol I'm doing a temp shock and new surroundings so hopefully all will be well this time.

The mesh box is just pieces cut out and then zip tied together-there are two 4" x 5" pieces, two 3" x 5" pieces and the bottom is 3" x 4". It's very simple to make. I can give you more detailed instructions if you want lol

bettalover-I'll be putting them in later tonight so I'll take pics then. 

and wallywest, thanks! I hope they will too.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay pics!!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Haha I just put them in and they are a little bit confused right now. I'll take pics in a little bit (30 minutes?)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay! Also what do you mean by they were confused?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

They were like "what's going on? Where am I? Whathuh whathuh?
Lol.

My camera ran out of batteries as I was taking pics so you'll see them when I can upload lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats funny! Okay. 

It sounds like your excited as i am.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Haha yes lol. No bubblenest yet, he's still just hanging around her but doing nothing. She's ignoring him too. Sighs...


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

awww... Get some candles, maybe that will set the mood :brow: :wink2:


LOL I'm sorry, can you tell what my favorite smilie on this forum is? XD


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Lol...unfortunately I don't think there's room on my desk for even a candle now XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Is there salt in the water? My pairs never pay attention to each other when there's salt. 

Anyway, it took my pair 3 days. They were introduced Thursday, flared all day Friday...there was no nest under the cup so I replaced it with a lid. Later that night there was a nest and the next day she jumped


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

No, no salt. There was salt in their temporary tanks that they were in yesterday/earlier today though. 

The male can actually swim under the mesh box (it's at an angle) and he is hanging out there a lot. He'll probably start flaring tomorrow. He's got a lid to work with, too. My female could jump out if she wants and I'm half hoping she does and things happen like yours lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Mine went perfect. Keep in mind I stuffed my pair with Hikari pellets (the female, the male won't even touch something unless it's frozen...I blame the_K for raising him on live blackworms XD) and frozen bloodworms. By Saturday she was lookin eggy and then WAM! A spawn.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Lol I stuffed them with frozen bloodworms tonight, and will keep doing so. It's just the opposite with mine-only the male will eat pellets. Lol!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, that's interesting because I only feed mine when I feel he's hungry because it's too much work to try and feed him pellets and it takes me at least 10 minuets to actually get a piece and then feed him 4-5 and then go around the house putting them in my tanks, jars and my dads tanks. So yeah he goes hungry for about 2 days


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Lol I normally feed only at night and I probably won't stuff him as much. All my fish are in my room so it's easy and I've only got seven...so far! Plus all my others eat pellets so it's convenient and easy. 

They may not get fed tomorrow, or just the female. I'll see if they look hungry lol. They might still be stuffed.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Well when I turned out the light he started flaring at her. Maybe he likes the lights off??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The darker the better. Be sure they can see each other though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> Well when I turned out the light he started flaring at her. Maybe he likes the lights off??


 
I once read an article that SOME bettas rather spawn at night or when the lights are off then when they are on. but once you see them embracing your supposed to turn the lights on so the male can see where the eggs are.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Hmm it's something I never seemed to notice when I was reading about breeding. Maybe I'll put the lid on and put the light over it.

EDIT: pics coming in a second. And no bubblenest yet.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea i read it from an article from some one in Malasia and Thialand And a few in California.

Also If you really think about it, in thialand ponds are not very clear and they are usually filled with floating plants that sometimes cover the sunlight in the pond so it makes sense why.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Well I put the lid on and now the light is very faint and blue-ish. Much better! And pics from yesterday:

The male:
























The female:
















Where the male had white scales, they turned blue instead of teal. You can see he still has a very few white scales left on top of his head and around his eyes. Sorry for the big pics


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He looks so much like his sister!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Lol not when he's flaring I bet


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

She's pretty feisty. She was flaring as soon as the box was open. She flares all day everyday while her brother just sits there and then as soon as she's in the breeding tank she stops and gets right into spawning or within a few hours (first spawn).


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Lol lucky! My female is a wimp XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hehe. If this one dosen't work out keep her isolated. Keep far from other bettas or surrounded by black construction paper for a few weeks and then condition her. Should get her kind of feisty.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Lol she just gets scared...she gets bars but if he comes at her runs away. But if he doesn't look at her she get really dark bars and sort of inches towards him...then he turns around and she's like "what are you looking at? I'm not here...."


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lol. Just don't get her out of there. Keep them together because eventually they will spawn.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

This time I'll leave them in longer. And if that doesn't work then I'll try isolating her. 

He hasn't blown a bubblenest, but maybe a few bubbles? It's hard to tell.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I...think...he's starting a bubblenest (knock on wood)...

We'll see in the morning!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Check out my thread on nests in Betta Chat. It shows the progression of the nest my male made


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Yeah I saw it. I'm just not sure if the few bubbles that are there are his or just ones that appeared there.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If they're big then no but they'll make him think it's a nest and he'll build one


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Naw they're small but there's only about 4 or 5. They could be leftover air bubbles like are on the plants and mesh. And there's a HUGE air bubble as well that is holding the lid up lol.


----------

